

The Future of Europe, by George Soros   - riffraff
http://www.criticalthinkingblog.org/definitions/the-future-of-europe-by-george-soros

======
JonnieCache
What happened to this? It was on the front page briefly then relegated
suddenly. Do the YC powers that be have something against Soros? ;)

~~~
AngrySkillzz
Not sure, but I noticed that too.

